# How to troll duster rig?



## amdoch

Hey I am trying to go out for king mackerel tomorrow and I am wondering if anybody has any kind of tricks for me to present frozen cigar minnows the right way? I usually go out with a stinger rig that has a duster on it 

I've been out a couple of times but it seems like I am always "dragging" the bait on top of the water no matter how slow I go. I've seen something called a "pirate plug" but I haven't been able to spot them in stores.

I've thought about adding 1/4 oz egg sinker weight before the swivel but I am not sure if that will mess with the depth too much for king mackerel? 

Any input is appreciated as always!


----------



## Snatch it

Let more line out. We usually troll around 4 to 7 knots. I'm a rookie at it as well.. But he had some luck today... There is a red bouy just west if the Pickens pier we seemed to get good strikes when we trolled by it in between the bouy and beach. Give it a try and let me know how it goes?


----------



## panhandleslim

If your weight is not taking it deeper than 150 ft. to 200 ft., you should be fine.


----------



## amdoch

I may just try to let out some extra line. I am not really sure fast I am going in knots but I am just trolling at a steady but very relaxed speed lol. Figure I will be going out for an hour or so without weight and then if nothing bites I will just add some


----------



## JD7.62

I like to use weighted dusters for kings if I use dusters. Bomber makes a 1oz weighted duster that I use when bait is tough. I rarely pull frozen though if I can make bait and with live bait I pull naked baits. This time of year though stick with what you are pulling. I like to keep my baits up dragging the surface for mahi and other pelagics.


----------



## CCC

What JD said, I use three hook weighted duster rigs, trolled at 4-7 mph first hook thru mouth of cig, bend cig, last hook thru lower body, second hook just kind of sits there, always run the cig next to the boat first to see if it is running straight and not spinning, if it is spinning, reposition your hooks.


----------



## DawnsKayBug

I had some big baits that I cut into strips and used them and did well at the last bouy heading out.


----------



## JD7.62

This is the kayak forum, I doubt he is going to go fast hence why I always use live baits when possible BUT if I use frozen and Im targeting kings its on a weighted duster. I make my own rigs out of 1 2/0 live bait hook in the nose and two or three size 4 trebles in the body of the bait on 40# seven strand. 

My clients' biggest king this year did come on a frozen bait and a duster though!


----------



## amdoch

That's a nice king! I caught a 46" king about a month back but I didn't really watch the positioning of the bait that day =/ I guess I will spend some time tomorrow trying to watch my bait "swim" first lol. 

Sounds like you guys actually attach 2 out of the 3 hooks of the rig? I usually only put one threw the nose and then let the other two dangle off the sides.


----------



## CCC

amdoch said:


> That's a nice king! I caught a 46" king about a month back but I didn't really watch the positioning of the bait that day =/ I guess I will spend some time tomorrow trying to watch my bait "swim" first lol.
> 
> Sounds like you guys actually attach 2 out of the 3 hooks of the rig? I usually only put one threw the nose and then let the other two dangle off the sides.


If you are not attaching but one hook it is most likely spinning round and round, the third hook thru the lower body straightens it out while it glides thru the water, you may have to bend a froze cigar minnow to get that third hook in, then straighten the cigar back out, run beside boat at your trolling speed to see how it will react, before running your line out back.


----------



## lowprofile

Snatch it said:


> Let more line out. We usually troll around 4 to 7 knots.


not in a yak your not... 2 - 4.5 is more like it.

if I have an unweighted duster I put a 1/2 egg weight between it and the first hook. sometimes I put one in front and behind. paint the front one black or white. 

Williamson makes little 4-5" skirts with plastic heads called "tuna catchers" and "sailfish catchers". I prefer those over traditional dusters.


----------



## Blake R.

Nice clients.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

